
This Time Is Different Part I: What Bitcoin Isn’t - cconroy
https://medium.com/@markjeftovic/this-time-is-different-part-i-what-bitcoin-isnt-eb9f645239b1
======
mannykannot
So what is happening with Bitcoin isn't like tulipmania because tulipmania was
not what it has been portrayed as. I don't know where that leaves the
relationship between Bitcoin and tulips, but it does not address the claim
that what is happening to the price of Bitcoin is a speculative bubble.

